# What's For Dinner?



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

Cat teriyaki. Just kidding!

Tonight it's bacon-wrapped corn on the cob (done on the grill), crockpot roast beef with gravy, and mashed potatoes with garlic and cheddar cheese. A garden salad with radishes, lettuce, grape tomatoes, red onion, and bleu cheese dressing will start, finishing off with cantaloup.

By the way, that's the real Pookie.

What's on your plate tonight?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2015)

It's going to be broccoli rabe with garlic & oil over whole wheat pasta; poached salmon with lemon.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It's going to be broccoli rabe with garlic & oil over whole wheat pasta; poached salmon with lemon.



I'll be right over. That sounds wonderful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2015)

Pookie is a beautiful sweetie! :love_heart:  We're having steamed large wild shrimp, sprinkled with Old Bay Seasoning and dipped in hot butter, hubby uses cocktail sauce on his too, with French bread on the side.  Pookie and RadishRose, both of your dinners sound yummy!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2015)

SB, the way you're preparing the shrimp sounds intense! I love Old Bay! I put it in the water if I am boiling the shrimp and even use it on chicken sometimes.

I want to try steaming them now, with the Old Bay and dipped in butter!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2015)

We also sprinkle Old Bay on salmon fillets and oven grill them, so good!  I think steaming anything is healthier, keep the flavor and nutrients in, as in the case of veggies.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pookie is a beautiful sweetie! :love_heart:  We're having steamed large wild shrimp, sprinkled with Old Bay Seasoning and dipped in hot butter, hubby uses cocktail sauce on his too, with French bread on the side.  Pookie and RadishRose, both of your dinners sound yummy!



Thank you! Pookie's a mess....into everything.

As soon as I'm done raiding RadishRose's dinner, I'll be right over! YUM!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We also sprinkle Old Bay on salmon fillets and oven grill them, so good!  I think steaming anything is healthier, keep the flavor and nutrients in, as in the case of veggies.



Drool.......! I love that seasoning. It goes so well with lemon and a tiny bit of cracked pepper. I'm coming over. LOL!


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2015)

Dinner around here is like eating at the Karma Café:  There is no menu; you get what you deserve.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 10, 2015)

jujube said:


> Dinner around here is like eating at the Karma Café:  There is no menu; you get what you deserve.



Cool! You got Alpo! We'll be right over.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 11, 2015)

We have been away for 4 days , came home this afternoon ..we are having home pasty slice tonight , it's just after 5 pm so we are eating soon then going for a walk


----------

